# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  The DOC

## az

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100433

If a group of forum users (not me) want to get together and port information to the official wiki instead of to the doc, can this be another official (parallel) forum project?

I do not want to debate or insult the DOC.  

Some would say this idea is redundant.  Some would say the doc is redundant.  I still think that some would like to do this and is there any reason to tell them no, if they ask?

Potentially, both teams could build a bridge?  :Smile: 

I may join such a team, but I do not wish to head such a team, for obvious reasons of recent history.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

I stated previously that the DOC project was KB's personal project using forum information. I wouldn't go to say its an official forum project because he is a moderator. 

I think if anyone wants to take any information from the forums and use in any Ubuntu wiki/doc setting they should be able to. This is the perfect time to draft a license for which the content of the forums uses.

I think both teams and any teams should be open to each others ideas.

----------


## az

So if another group wanted to start a team for that they could get tee-shirts and nametags, too?  (Use of forum ressources - like the other forum teams)

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Sure if someone wants to start a team they can create a post here and we can discuss it.

EDIT: KB has stated once the license issues are worked out between himself and mkde he will let people copy over the data to any place they want to put it.

----------

